# 89 Carburetor Diagram



## gordyadams (Oct 24, 2010)

Haynes Manual is pretty weak for the carburetor diagram for 1989 Nissan pickup 4 cylinder

Super fast idol so it appears that we have a missing linkage and need to get the missing part but don't know what it is - suggest sites for throttle and carb would be appreciated - much obliged


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

The 89 4 cyl were TBIs not carbureted. Maybe you could post some pics where you think linkage is missing.

Meanwhile, check all of your vacuum lines for leaks that could result in a high idle.


----------

